# High-res photos, school exam



## sindredahl (May 11, 2010)

Good day everyone,
my name is Sindre Martin Dahl from Norway. I am attending my third and final year of my graphic design education at Westerdals School of Communication. I have now started my three week long exam, and my assignment is to redesign the visual identity/profile of the UFC.

I will have to design new logo, colorschemes, posters, website, magazine etc...
I am a avid MMA-follower. This is a non-commercial project and will not be published.

Do you have any high-resolution stare-down pictures, poster pictures. Or really action filled shots from fights? Maybe you know any good MMA-photographers that I could get in touch with.

I appreciate all help and would love to present my exam featuring some really nice and crisp photos.

Best regards
Sindre Martin Dahl


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Graphix Show Room!


----------



## sindredahl (May 11, 2010)

Oh.. did I post in the wrong forum? My first post, I am sorry.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/

Its ok, a mod will just move it when its seen.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=MultiMedia.GalleryList

High-res photos of all ufc events.


----------



## sindredahl (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, but I can't find any pictures with high enough resolution. I need about 3000 or 4000 pixels in height and width. The wallpapers are a little bit larger, but not enough I am afraid.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

sindredahl said:


> Thanks for the tip, but I can't find any pictures with high enough resolution. I need about 3000 or 4000 pixels in height and width. The wallpapers are a little bit larger, but not enough I am afraid.


Thats going to be tough to find for free. Im sure you can purchase them from the photographers themselves though but thats gonna be expensive.
good luck with your search. Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

http://video.ufc.tv/Photos/fighters.html

http://video.ufc.tv/Photos/ufc113_photos/


----------



## sindredahl (May 11, 2010)

Woow! These pictures are perfect! Incredible resolution.. thanks a million!!  You sir, are a lifesaver!


----------



## bubbabyte (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks for the links to the high res pics.. is there any such gallery for high res weigh in pics?


----------

